# Glue gun glue



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the hot glue gun stuff? I am trying to glue some polycarbonate plastic together and the silicone is just not strong enough to support some weight. Is the hot glue going to be safe for the fish/plants? Or should I go for the two part epoxy stuff? thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You can do either, once the glue cures and is waterproof, it should be fine and inert after 24-48 hours.

Make sure that it is waterproof, though....otherwise, it could leech toxins into the tank.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just wondering what You are trying to do? The glue may or may not be strong enough......


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Silicone is much stronger than most of the glue gun glues. There are some aquarium specific adhesives - designed or adapted to keep reef rock together, so they should be strong. Aqua Putty comes to mind.

You can always check with your local plastics dealer. They should have items that are food safe (and by that virtue probably aquarium safe) that are designed for PC.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Basically what I am trying to do is make a plastic platform that hangs across my tank. This will hold riccia that are attached to rocks. So it will try and hold 3-4 flat rocks with riccia. Im not an engineer or anything so there might be a better design to support the weight. I just glued one long piece on the bottom and then glued two ends perpindicular to the bottom. Then smaller pieces on the top of those that are going to hook onto the top of the tank. 

thanks for the input


----------



## DWIZUM (Jun 8, 2006)

Why not use acrylic? You can bend sheets into whatever shape you need, if you want a simple hook or ledge at one end of a panel to hook over your tank. Also, it's super-easy to glue with various acrylic adhesives (Look for the WeldOn brand) that actually dissolve/melt the plastic so the pieces fuse together.

Silicone is a TERRIBLE choices for most plastic applications, as it just won't adhere nearly as well as it does with glass - which is IMHO the only real application it has for aquaria.

If you're stuck on using the polycarbonate, look for a solvent that was meant to bond it. IIRC, most of WeldOn's products targeted at acrylic will also work on polycarbonate. Here is WeldOn's product page:

http://www.ipscorp.com/industrial/indproducts.html

You should be able to get this stuff at most large home improvement stores or hardware stores. If not, look for a glass & plastic shop, they will definitely carry it.


----------

